# [solved]emerge xorg-server i nvidia odmawia wspolpracy ...

## c3l3r1on

Witam, wczoraj postanowilem sobie uaktualnic xorg-server, wszystko sie ladnie pieknie zainstalowalo, po czym wlaczylem x'y, dzisiaj zechacialem pograc sobie w gre, i nagle wyskoczyly mi dziwne bledy. Postanowilem przeinstalowac stery nvidii, po reinstalacji ( i wykonaniu wszystkiego jak bym robil nowa instalacje ( Gentoo handbook)) i checi wykonania "glxinfo" pojawia mi sie radosny komunikat 

```
fubar / # glxinfo 

glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data

fubar / # 
```

jakis pomysl, aby znowu dzialalo ?

/thxLast edited by c3l3r1on on Wed May 23, 2007 2:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kurak

```
revdeep-rebuild
```

 ?

----------

## c3l3r1on

 *kurak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> revdeep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

niestety nadal to samo ...

----------

## qermit

używałeś eselect?

----------

## c3l3r1on

 *qermit wrote:*   

> używałeś eselect?

 

```
c3l3r1on@fubar ~ $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

c3l3r1on@fubar ~ $ 

```

----------

## kurak

emerge --info?

----------

## c3l3r1on

 *kurak wrote:*   

> emerge --info?

 

```
fubar c3l3r1on # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.18.6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18.6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 May 2007 15:50:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://src.gentoo.pl"

LINGUAS="en en_GB pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X alsa apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr dvdread dvdrom eds emboss encode ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nv nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vidx vorbis x264 x86 xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_GB pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
fubar c3l3r1on # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

        Option   "Coolbits" "1"

        Option  "DPI"   "96 x 96"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

fubar c3l3r1on # 

```

```
fubar c3l3r1on # dmesg |grep -i nvidia  

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9746  Fri Dec 15 09:54:45 PST 2006

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  1.0-9746  Fri Dec 15 09:54:45 PST 2006

```

```
fubar c3l3r1on # dmesg |grep -i agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

```

Last edited by c3l3r1on on Sat May 19, 2007 6:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## c3l3r1on

kolega poradzil mi abym zamienil 1 plik z no-tls na tls i z tls do no-tls, wiec wykonalem takie cos 

```
fubar c3l3r1on # cp /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9746 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9746.c3 && cp /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9746 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9746.c3 && rm /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9746 && rm /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9746 && cp /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9746.c3 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/no-tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9746 && cp /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9746.c3 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1.0.9746
```

i teraz :

```
fubar c3l3r1on # glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

```
fubar c3l3r1on # glxgears 

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
```

o jak milo nawet x'y nie chca wstac ;/  pojawia mi sie czarny ekran i nic dalej ..., ale ssh dziala

----------

## Arfrever

 *c3l3r1on wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.18.6 i686)
> ```
> ...

 

Proponuję zmienić profil na "default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop" i zaktualizować "glibc". Ewentualnie następnie wykonać:

```
emerge -e world
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## c3l3r1on

widze ze kolejny topic do archiwum x ........

----------

## c3l3r1on

Jezeli ktos  by mial kiedys podobny problem (w co watpie, ale rozne rzeczy moga sie zdarzyc) to polecam rekompilacje mesa i xorg-server z USE="nptl", rekompilacje kernela (upewnic sie ze jest dobry symlink ustawiony !!) odinstalowanie sterow nvidii, i ponowna instalacje, reset kompa (po uprzednim przeniesieniu kernela) rmmod nvidia, modprobe nvidia, eselect opengl set 1 i moze wtedy ruszyc, tak jak u mnie  :Smile: 

..::Milu Edit: ort!!

----------

